# Christmas Candy, Cookies, and Other Seasonal Recipes



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

I'll start this off, but everyone feel free to add any recipes you like.

Salted Caramel

2 cup sugar
1 1/2 cup heavy cream
2/3 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup butter
1 tsp table salt 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/2 tsp sea salt 


Butter an 8" square pan, then line with parchment paper so that it reaches up all sides of the pan. Butter the parchment paper. In a heavy 3 at saucepan add the sugar, cream, corn syrup, butter and table salt. Over medium to medium high heat boil the mixture until it reaches 245° on a candy thermometer. Doesn't need to be stirred constantly, but don't leave it sit for long either. When it reaches temp, remove from the heat and stir in vanilla. Pour into pan and then sprinkle the sea salt as evenly as possible. Let cool/harden, remove from pan, cut into bite size pieces and wrap with wax paper.

optional, add 1/4 tsp espresso powder after you add the vanilla.

Note, use a heavy wall pan for all these candy recipes. They are all cooked at fairly high temps for longer periods of time. It is easy to scorch some of these if you use a thin walled pan. I don't use non stick pans for these as you will be stirring a lot and may scratch the pan

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pralines

2 cups sugar 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 cup chopped pecans 
1 tsp baking soda 
2 Tbs butter 
1 tsp vanilla 

Put sugar, buttermilk and soda in large saucepan. Place over medium heat, stirring frequently for about 5 minutes. Don't leave it alone, soda causes it to foam and it may boil over if left alone. Remove from heat, add butter and nuts, then boil until soft ball stage at 238°, stirring frequently so it doesn't scorch. Remove from heat, add vanilla. Let cool for a few minutes then stir briskly and drop by spoonfulls onto wax or parchment paper. It will till be very hot and fluid when it's time to spoon it out. 

Dont wait too long to spoon it out or it will start to harden in the pan and will not have a nice shine. Spoon it out so that it forms about a 2" diameter candy. 

Don be tempted to turn the heat higher when cooking these, they are easy to scorch.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fantasy Fudge

3 cups sugar
3/4 cup butter
2/3 cup evaporated milk
12 oz semi sweet baking chips
7 oz marshmallow cream
1 tsp vanilla

We use a square 9" silicone pan for fudge, that way, no greasing of pan is necessary. If you don't have a silicone pan, line a similar sized pan with aluminum foil and either butter the foil or lightly spray with cooking spray.

Put sugar, butter and evaporated milk in heavy 3 qt saucepan. Bring to a rolling boil on medium heat stirring constantly. Boil until thermometer reaches 234°. Remove from heat and stir in chocolate until melted. Then stir in marshmallow cream until completely mixed. Add vanilla and mix well. Pour immediately into pan. Let cool at room temp for 4 hours before cutting.

Tip: if you nuke the marshmallow cream for about 20 seconds (with lid and foil removed) it is easier to get out of the container.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

Peanut Butter Fudge

4 cups sugar 
12 oz evaporated milk 
1 cup butter 
1 cup peanut butter 
7 oz marshmallow cream 
1 tsp vanilla

Use same method as for fantasy fudge but heat to 240° so the fudge will set firmly enough. Remove from heat, add peanut butter, mix well, the add marshmallow cream, then finally vanilla. Pour into pan and cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

Peppermint Oreo Cookie Balls or Poor Man's Bon Bons 

6 candy canes finely chopped (about 1/3 cup), or just buy a bag of pre-chopped.

1-8 oz pkg cream cheese softened 
36 Oreo cookies finely crushed 
12 oz semi sweet chocolate chips 

Reserve 2 Tbs chopped candy. Mix remaining candy with cream cheese and cookie crumbs until blended.

Shape into 1 inch balls (about 48) and then freeze for 10 minutes. Dip balls in melted Chocolate, place on wax paper on a rimmed baking pan, and sprinkle with chopped candy immediately or the chocolate will harden and the candy won't stick. We always use bags of the chopped candy because chopping the Candy canes is a pain and then we have as much as we want to sprinkle on top. 

Tip: when melting the chocolate, add 1 oz chopped paraffin to 12 oz chocolate. This will raise the melting point of the chocolate so it doesn't melt in your hand and it will give the chocolate a beautiful shiny finish when it dries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 20, 2021)

Cookies
Grab keys
Start car
Drive to grocery store
Park car
Go into store
Buy cookies
Leave store
Start car
Drive home
Enjoy cookies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## scootac (Dec 20, 2021)

Here.....hold my beer!

Creme Brulee
3 cups heavy cream
6 egg yolks
1 ½ cups sugar
3 tsp vanilla extract

Heat oven to 320.
Heat cream to just boiling
Heat 2 qt. water for a water bath
Mix sugar, yolks, vanilla
Slowly pour warm cream into sugar mixture while constantly stirring
Pour into 6 oz ramekins
Put ramekins into a glass dish, pour warm water into dish till about halfway up the ramekins
Carefully place into oven being careful not to slop water into ramekins
Bake until mixture is firm, but still jiggles in middle like Jell-O.....60-75 minutes depending on oven. Start checking at 50 minutes to be sure.
Take out of glass dish and cool
Cover with Saran wrap, refrigerate for min. 2 hrs....up to 2 days.
When time to serve, take out of fridge, sprinkle sugar over top to coat whole surface. Using butane torch, slowly move back and forth over sugar till it melts and caramelizes. Might take a bit of practice.
Let stand for 2-3 minutes and serve.
Top should give a nice 'crack' when hit with a spoon.
Listen for the 'Oohs' and 'Ahhs' when guests acknowledge your prowess as a fancy-ass dessert chef!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 20, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Cookies
> Grab keys
> Start car
> Drive to grocery store
> ...


Forgot milk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 20, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> Forgot milk


Didn’t forget it,I don’t drink it.


----------



## scootac (Dec 20, 2021)

T. Ben said:


> Didn’t forget it,I don’t drink it.


Milk isn't just fer drinkin'....it's fer dunkin' too!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2021)

Oatmeal Butterscotch Cookies​

¾ cup*Unsalted Butter *(room temperature)1 cup*Brown Sugar *(packed, about 140g)1*Egg*1 tablespoon*Vanilla Extract*1 ½ cups*Large Rolled Oats*1 ¼ cups*All Purpose Flour *(about 160g)½ teaspoon*Ground Cinnamon*½ teaspoon*Baking Powder*½ teaspoon*Baking Soda*¼ teaspoon*Salt*1 ¼ cups*Butterscotch Chips *(about 210g)


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F and line two baking sheets with parchment paper.
In a large bowl with an electric mixer, beat butter and sugar until light and fluffy (about 3-4 minutes). 
Add egg and vanilla and beat until smooth.
Add oats, flour, cinnamon, baking powder, baking soda and salt and stir with an electric mixer or by hand until completely combined. Stir in butterscotch chips.
Drop by heaping tablespoonfuls (if you’re using a cookie scoop, you’ll want to use a 2 TBSP scoop) onto parchment paper 2 inches apart (I do 12 per pan). If you like thinner, chewier cookies, press down slightly (this step is optional). 
Bake at 350 degrees F for 8-9 minutes, until the edges are beginning to brown and the centers are almost set (a tiny bit of glossiness in the center is okay, as they will continue to set on the hot pans).
Let sit for 5 minutes before removing from the pan to cool completely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 20, 2021)

*Almond Bark Cookies*


1 package*Vanilla Almond Bark*1 cup*Peanut Butter*2*Dry Roasted Peanuts*3 Cups*Rice Krispies*2 Cups*Mini Marshmallows*


Melt almond bark (microwave 2-3 minutes)
Add peanut butter and stir
Add peanuts, marshmallows, and Rice Krispie's. Stir well
Drop by spoonfuls onto parchment paper and allow to harden

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2021)

This is a new recipe for me. Just finished it and while it is cooling I'll add it here. This was a contest winner in _Illinois Country Living_, the magazine for rural electric coops.

TRIPLE NUT TOFFEE

1/3 cup finely chopped pecans
1/3 cup finely chopped almonds
1/3 cup finely chopped cashews
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 cup butter
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 350°. Line a 15x10x1" baking sheet with foil. Spread nuts in pan and roast for 3-5 minutes, stirring occasionally until light brown. Pour into bowl and set aside. Save foil lined pan. In heavy 2 qt saucepan, combine brown sugar, granulated sugar, butter and water. Bring to a full boil, and continue boiling over medium heat, stirring constantly until it reaches 300° on candy thermometer. Immediately remove from heat and stir in 1/2 cup of the nuts. Pour into the foil lined pan and quickly spread to 1/4" thickness with rubber spatula. Sprinkle with chocolate chips and let stand for about 1 minute for chips to melt. Spread chocolate to cover evenly and sprinkle remaining nuts. Refrigerate 30 minutes until chocolate is firm. Break into pieces and store in airtight container at room temperature.

I'll let you know how this tastes in about a half hour.

Edit:. Wow, this one's definitely a keeper! Some of the best toffee I've had.


Coming up tomorrow, English toffee and peanut brittle. I'll finish off Friday with White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 22, 2021)

I don't do much baking or sweets making - that's my wife's realm. She's the better baker; I'm the better cook.

Treats my wife has already made or will be making include:
Buckeyes (my family's recipe)
Fruit Cake/Bread (my mother-in-law's recipe)
Snack Mix (her grandmother's recipe)
Fudge
Sugar Cookies

Sorry, I don't have the recipes for any of those items! I imagine the fudge recipe is the same as one of the recipes Tim posted, or similar, because one of the things that followed her home from the store today was marshmallow fluff - I'm hoping it's the peanut butter version that she makes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2021)

Final one, just made a batch.

Peanut Brittle

1.5tsp baking soda
1 tsp water
1 tsp vanilla

1.5 cup sugar
1 cup water
1 cup light corn syrup

3 TBS butter
1 pound raw Spanish in peanuts.

Heat oven to 200°. Butter two jelly roll pans and keep warming oven. Mix soda, water and vanilla -set aside.

Mix sugar, water and corn syrup to 240° stirring occasionally. Stir in butter and peanuts, and continue cooking to 300° stirring constantly. Remove from heat ant immediately stir in soda mixture. Take pans from oven and pour about half on each pan and spread thinly. Let cool, break up and enjoy!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Final one, just made a batch.
> 
> Peanut Brittle
> 
> ...


Final one??? What about the English toffee and cheesecake?


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2021)

Tony said:


> Final one??? What about the English toffee and cheesecake?


Crap, forgot about those, coming up shortly.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2021)

English Toffee

1 cup sugar 
3/4 cup butter 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/3 cup water 

Chocolate bars

Melt butter, add sugar, salt and water. Cook to 327° with constant stirring. Spread on greased aluminum foil on a cookie sheet. Let cool slightly, then put chocolate on the toffee and spread as it melts. We usually spread this very thin, but you could leave the toffee thick if you like. Usually use about 1.5 full size Hershey milk chocolate bars on this, but again, personal preference rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 28, 2021)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake

This is the recipe we use for the cheesecake. The one change is we don't particularly like using Oreo cookies for the crust. Instead, we use graham crackers for the crust.









White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


This white chocolate raspberry cheesecake is decadent and creamy, swirled with raspberry sauce and baked in a chocolate crust. No water bath needed!




www.allrecipes.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2022)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump. I don't know if we will be doing anything new this year, but we started today and I'll try to add a few more recipes as we go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2022)

Here is a new one, and no cooking required. Poor man's turtles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 18, 2022)

I made my first batch of marshmallow chocolate fudge a week or so ago.
It came out very well. The recipe is on the bag of Toll House chocolate chips.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2022)

Speaking of marshmallow creme, we had to go to 4 different grocery stores to find any this year... 

The same with Imperial margarine, nobody has had any in stock. There are other margarines out there, but Imperial is tried and tested in many of the recipes we use. Other margarines don't always act the same especially with candy. The Imperial has always been interchangeable with butter in all the candy we make.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 18, 2022)

Much easier

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 18, 2022)

New recipe for us - I did a single batch of this yesterday to try it. Big hit, so making a bigger batch after I pick up some more pecans this week.

Smoked Bourbon Candied Pecans
1/4 cup bourbon
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 Tbsp sugar
2 tsp cinnamon
1 Tbsp orange juice
1/2 stick butter
1/2 tsp salt
4 cups pecans

I used our pellet grill, set to 250F. Any smoker will do, in the 250F to 275F range.

Add everything, except pecans, to a saucepan and simmer until thickened and starting to caramelize. Mix in pecans and put into whatever type of metal pan you want to use on the smoker - sheet tray, cast iron pan, 9x13, whatever.

Smoke for 2 hours, stirring occasionally.

After removing from heat, pour out onto parchment paper, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar, and mix in while still hot. A little cayenne pepper in the cinnamon and sugar is a good variation - half of yesterday's batch got some cayenne added to it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Dec 18, 2022)

scootac said:


> Here.....hold my beer!
> 
> Creme Brulee
> 3 cups heavy cream
> ...


You had me at butane torch!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## scootac (Dec 18, 2022)

hmmvbreaker said:


> You had me at butane torch!


Yabbut....it's just a little one.


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 19, 2022)

scootac said:


> Here.....hold my beer!
> 
> Creme Brulee
> 3 cups heavy cream
> ...


Now throw away the torch and just make Creme Brulee Bread Pudding. Had it at a restaurant brunch and fell deeply in love. Don't have a recipe but there are some on line. I just cobbled together a few panfulls for groups I've cooked for in past! Eventually ended up with an eggy bread pudding that had lots of heavy creme, brown sugar, maple syrup and butter.


----------



## scootac (Dec 20, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Now throw away the torch and just make Creme Brulee Bread Pudding. Had it at a restaurant brunch and fell deeply in love. Don't have a recipe but there are some on line. I just cobbled together a few panfulls for groups I've cooked for in past! Eventually ended up with an eggy bread pudding that had lots of heavy creme, brown sugar, maple syrup and butter.


Uh.....no.
I'd lose that luscious, smooooth creamy wonderfully awesome taste!
Bread is for sammiches.....so how bout going and make me one?


And ya really lost me at maple surple. It's ok on the 2 pancakes I eat each year....but that's it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 20, 2022)

Ok, Looked through the 1,000's of photos on my phone to see if I had a picture - could not find one, so this one from the web in kinda sorta likey it. Gobsmackingly, excruciatatingly primal salacious epicurean experience!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## scootac (Dec 20, 2022)

Let's put it to a vote.
I know mine will win just on looks!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 20, 2022)

Show off! And just think of all the pollution you produced by burning all those nasty gases as well as all the acrylamides in that burnt stuff on top!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

